# Toto presidente



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2022)

Non se ne è ancora parlato qui?
Chi Vi piacerebbe?
A me ovviamente il mio vicino di casa, il miglior rappresentante di quello che siamo noi italiani, tutti! Puttanieri, corrotti, evasori, barzellettieri, creatori di posto di lavoro, traditori, piacioni, mafiosi! 
E speriamo riaprano i bordelli Che ne abbiamo tutti bisogno.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non se ne è ancora parlato qui?
> Chi Vi piacerebbe?
> A me ovviamente il mio vicino di casa, il miglior rappresentante di quello che siamo noi italiani, tutti! Puttanieri, corrotti, evasori, barzellettieri, creatori di posto di lavoro, traditori, piacioni, mafiosi!
> E speriamo riaprano i bordelli Che ne abbiamo tutti bisogno.


Non ho idea. Sono contenta che il morto in piedi abbia finito il mandato. Spero che il prossimo sia almeno vivo


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho idea. Sono contenta che il morto in piedi abbia finito il mandato. Spero che il prossimo sia almeno vivo


Il Berluscao è più vivo che mai….


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Il Berluscao è più vivo che mai….


Le più alte cariche istituzionali devono essere amanti della fregna sempre ovunque e comunque! Berluscao, Sgarbi e Cruciani!


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non se ne è ancora parlato qui?
> Chi Vi piacerebbe?
> A me ovviamente il mio vicino di casa, il miglior rappresentante di quello che siamo noi italiani, tutti! Puttanieri, corrotti, evasori, barzellettieri, creatori di posto di lavoro, traditori, piacioni, mafiosi!
> E speriamo riaprano i bordelli Che ne abbiamo tutti bisogno.


Rocco


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2022)

Draghi.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Draghi.


almeno finisce di spartire per bene i 240mld….


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Draghi.


Non so, poi chi mettono al governo. 
Uno credibile non c'è.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Il Berluscao è più vivo che mai….


Speriamo di no, non è proprio adeguato. 
Se si strappa il rattoppo che ha in faccia, che brutta figura i nostri chirurghi plastici


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Il Berluscao è più vivo che mai….


Quello mi piacerebbe solo per vedere un po’ di facce sconvolte 
Sarebbe in assoluto l’uomo che ha ottenuto tutto quello che voleva dalla vita 
Gli manca davvero solo questo


----------



## Cattivik (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Il Berluscao è più vivo che mai….


Si ma sta insieme con lo scotch... 

Cattivik


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Draghi.


E al governo chi ci va?


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Si ma sta insieme con lo scotch...
> 
> Cattivik


È imbalsamato col cellophane


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E al governo chi ci va?


Si fa finta di indire elezioni, si fa finta di votare ed infine si fa finta di mettere lì il rappresentante della lista o della alleanza di liste che ha vinto.


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si fa finta di indire elezioni, si fa finta di votare ed infine si fa finta di mettere lì il rappresentante della lista o della alleanza di liste che ha vinto.


Ah come negli ultimi 20 anni


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah come negli ultimi 20 anni


Diciamo da Andreotti escluso in poi.


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Diciamo da Andreotti escluso in poi.


Il caro giulio
I politici moderni riescono a far rimpiangere lui e bettino


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il caro giulio
> I politici moderni riescono a far rimpiangere lui e bettino


Rendiamoci conto….


----------

